# I have a guinea pig that has starting biting me



## Annie Robbins (Mar 16, 2017)

My guinea pig has started to bite me. It is different from her lickings that end in a nibble. Instead, I will be petting her and she will randomly throw her head back and bite me. It normally happens when my hand glides past her front legs. After she has bitten me, she will go back to normal. What should I do? She is only 4 months old. Will she grow out of it?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

She's obviously not happy with the petting , maybe has some pain. She needs to see a vet.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I agree. If it happens in the same place, there may be pain there. She's asking you not to stroke it so I would get her checked first. If the vet can't find anything, just don't stroke her there.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Annie Robbins said:


> Instead, I will be petting her and she will randomly throw her head back and bite me. It normally happens when my hand glides past her front legs.


If she's biting you because you're touching her in a specific place then that's not random! How did the vets go?

I'd also suggest joining the guinea pig forum, as it's a busy active forum filled with many experienced people with species-specific knowledge
https://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk/


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely needs to be checked by a vet. Is she kept alone or does she have buddy?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Its very unusual for them to bite, I agree with the advice given & pop her along to the vets.


----------



## Annie Robbins (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone! She now lets me pet that area, so I believe maybe she hurt herself while running around.


----------

